# the best book about coil tubing from baker hughes



## shadymagdy (25 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.filesonic.com/file/15974125/Baker_Hughes_INTEQ_-_Coiled_Tubing_Handbook.pdf


----------



## ecc1010 (11 مارس 2011)

جززززززززززززززاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## shadymagdy (13 مارس 2011)

merci y man


----------



## dzbrainiac (18 مارس 2011)

Thank you brother and god bless you​


----------



## shadymagdy (18 مارس 2011)

you welcome engineer


----------



## rizk (21 فبراير 2012)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------

